

Show HN: Online Buying, Selling, and Trading Made Simple - Diamons
http://theboxngo.com

======
contacternst
I've been waiting for someone to take over where Ebay left off. Selling things
doesn't need to be take that much time or favor the those with big shiny paid
templates.

However, I really would like to see your marketplace transactions be free,
allowing the seller to keep all the profit. If you did this, and just charged
on the backend for payment processing similar to Paypal, I think you'd really
be competitive.

As it is, theboxngo is cheaper than Ebay, but just by a little bit. If you
want me to switch, then you've got to give me a REALLY good reason, not just a
pretty god one.

~~~
Diamons
Unfortunately the 10% is basically the minimum we do need at this moment. 10%
on a $10 transaction is $10. PayPals fees on a $10 purchase are 3.5% plus 35
cents. That's 70 cents. Basically our profit is 30 cents.

Our 10% fee is way cheaper than eBays 9-12%+PayPal fees. Our 10% umbrella fee
is nicer because sellers don't like having to figure out how much they're
making by doing lots of adding. One simple 10% fee that covers transaction
fees is much more preferred.

